# ACG Build Progress



## skelf (Jun 26, 2006)

First of a new model. A render of the bass using pics of the woods it will be built from.
The spec.


Top and back Black Heart Sassafras. 
Body core Hondo Mahogany with black contrast veneer. 
Neck 7 piece Flame Sycamore/Mac Ebony. Sassafras headplate Mac ebony backplate ,heel and control cavity cover. 
Fingerboard Mac Ebony. 
Hardware the usual ACG spec in black. 
ACG filter pre-amp. 
ACG pickups model TBD.


----------



## skelf (Jun 26, 2006)

Here are a couple of renders of the new models.
The top one is the Harlot S Type.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Nice design, how is the balance on these?


----------



## skelf (Jun 26, 2006)

Hi
The R type will be no problem as the top horn goes past the 12th almost to the 11th.
The S type has to have the strap button on the back of the bass down beside the top of the neck right at the front of the bass this again brings it to the 12th.
If it was put in the usual position balance may become an issue.

I am building one of each at the moment so I will let you know how it turns out.
Alan


----------



## Greenman (Feb 18, 2007)

Congrats on your endevour with John East and your filter based pre.:bow:


----------



## skelf (Jun 26, 2006)

John is a top guy to work with really knows his stuff, which is why I went to him with the idea in the fist place he of course made it way better with his input.


----------



## skelf (Jun 26, 2006)

Hi
A pic of the neck blanks for the basses I am working on at the moment.
Top Flame Sycamore/Wenge
Next Mac Ebony/flame Sycamore
Next Mac Ebony/bubinga/sycamore/wenge
Bottom Bubinga/wenge


----------



## skelf (Jun 26, 2006)

Just about ready to get underway with this bass for AD

Body core White Limba top and back Flame Redwood black veneer accent line. 
Neck Ebony. 
Fingerboard Acrylic Impregnated Spalted/Flame Maple. 
Ramp to be made from bookmatched Redwood
Black Hardware. 
ABM headless unit. 
ACG Fatbas pickups and ACG pre-amp.


----------



## skelf (Jun 26, 2006)

Finally sorted out the neck for the 6 string headless Skelf.
We are going for a Mac Ebony/Bubinga 7 piece.
Cheers
Alan


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

skelf said:


> Just about ready to get underway with this bass for AD
> 
> Body core White Limba top and back Flame Redwood black veneer accent line.
> Neck Ebony.
> ...


Wow!! What a monster of a pickup!! That thing's huuuuuuuuge .


----------



## skelf (Jun 26, 2006)

Hi
It combines both pickups in their usual position and a ramp in between them,so rather than go the usual way we thought it would look better as a single unit. This also allows more playing area where the ramp is usable.
Alan


----------



## Greenman (Feb 18, 2007)

skelf said:


> Hi
> A pic of the neck blanks for the basses I am working on at the moment.
> Top Flame Sycamore/Wenge
> Next Mac Ebony/flame Sycamore
> ...


I didn't know Sycamore could look so good. I'll take the second from the top. None


----------



## skelf (Jun 26, 2006)

Greenman
I like them all but the Sycamore/mac blank is really nice even better in the flesh. I will be using that combination again. I am going down to the supplier this weekend to get some more sycamore that was the last of my stock. I wish I had a larger workshop and could get larger quantities but if I put much more wood in there I won't be able to get in myself.


----------



## skelf (Jun 26, 2006)

Hi
Making some progress with the other project on the go at the moment.
The body has been cut out and some profiling been done on the left hand 6 string.











The Harlot R Type is now going to be a S Type.
The body has been cut out and the fret board slotted.


----------



## skelf (Jun 26, 2006)

I have been working on this bass when I get time. Basically trying to build a dark/light wood bass.
Spec
Body is Flame Sycamore with a Wenge top.
Neck 7 piece Wenge/Sycamore Mac Ebony board bound with Acrylic impregnated Birdseye Maple.Wenge headplate Sycamore Backplate and Ebony/Sycamore Heel.
ACG pickups possibly my new MM style pickup and a Jazz type.
Satin chrome hardware.
ACG filter pre-amp.


----------



## Greenman (Feb 18, 2007)

Man I knew that neck was going to look killer. :bow:


----------



## skelf (Jun 26, 2006)

Cheers mate.
I like the high contrast the Sycamore gives with the dark woods Mac Ebony and Wenge. Pity the Wenge is such a pain to carve but I keep using it because it looks good and sounds good.
Alan


----------



## skelf (Jun 26, 2006)

Hi
The body has been cut out for the 6 string headless skelf bass.


----------



## skelf (Jun 26, 2006)

Some more work done on the other S Type and the fret lines done on the fretless Harlot I am working on.


----------



## skelf (Jun 26, 2006)

A few more pics of the wenge S Type just about ready to cut the neck pocket for it.


















The neck for the 6 string lefty has been sorted out profiled the fingerboard and got it fretted.


----------



## skelf (Jun 26, 2006)

Hi
Some more pics of the Quilt Maple Harlot 4 string fretless.




















I also got the neck pocket done on the Sassafras Stype Harlot.


----------



## skelf (Jun 26, 2006)

A few more progress shots of the S T type Harlot and the headless Skelf









The neck is just about to be glued in and this will ne the first bass to have my new MM style humbucker. That is the former for the mold to be made from. I would like to thank Alex Watson of Watson Guitars for making the former on his CNC machine.If you have not see any of Alex's work you can get him at the following site.

http://www.watsonguitars.net/

The piece of Redwood for the ramp has arrived from Larry so I can now start to make the ramp for the Skelf bass.










One more. This is a guitar I am making up for my son. Made from various bits and pieces I had lying around. I will now have to start in on a bass for his twin brother.


----------



## skelf (Jun 26, 2006)

A bit more done on the S Type.
The heel has been carved so most of the major wood work has been done.


----------



## Greenman (Feb 18, 2007)

Sexy gut cut Alan. :bow: Man your a lean mean instrument building machine. :food-smiley-004:


----------



## skelf (Jun 26, 2006)

Thanks Greenman.
Don't know if the lean bit is entirely true.

I will be over in Toronto sometime in September so I will be looking for some wood suppliers in that part of the world. If you have any suggestions of where to look it would be appreciated.
Alan


----------



## skelf (Jun 26, 2006)

Some work done on the headless 6.


----------



## skelf (Jun 26, 2006)

Spent most of the day sorting out the control cover and lining the cavity edge with veneer.

Also got the neck pocket sorted out for the 4 string Harlot fretless.


----------



## skelf (Jun 26, 2006)

A bit more progress made on the ramp for the skelf 6 string.









Also the body has been cut out for Nad's bass.


















Finally one I am working on when I get a chance first R Type Harlot.
It has a rosewood top with a zebrano accent and a black walnut body.


----------



## skelf (Jun 26, 2006)

Put the S Type Harlot together to day. Final sanding needs done then of to the spray booth.


----------



## skelf (Jun 26, 2006)

Hi
A good day today. I got the neck and heel carved and the body contouring done on the left hander.
The body contouring done on the Harlot fretless.
A pile of stuff re-sawnen and 4 scarf joints cut.


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

Man, that's some nice work you got going there. Cool to see it coming together in stages. Well done!


----------



## skelf (Jun 26, 2006)

Many thanks.
Alan


----------



## basse (Feb 24, 2006)

Alan, I LOVE the way those Harlots are turning out!

Now if only I could get the people who keep offering to buy my 4005 to actually send the $...

Don't worry, my goal is to get you my down-payment before you get off the plane here in Sept!

Dave


----------



## skelf (Jun 26, 2006)

Hi Dave
As always good to hear from you. Tickets all paid for and am looking forward to the whole holiday and getting to buy you the several pints I owe you.


----------



## skelf (Jun 26, 2006)

Hi 
Some progress on the 6 string headless. The neck is now fitted and the pickup/ramp section done.


----------



## skelf (Jun 26, 2006)

Just about finished the neck carve and boy was the ebony hard work,but worth the effort.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Very unusual design on this one. What will be the weight when she is done?


----------



## skelf (Jun 26, 2006)

Hi
Based on what it weights at the moment I would think it will come in at about 10lbs. The neck weights about the same as the body the bubinga/mac ebony is not exactly a light weight combo.


----------



## Greenman (Feb 18, 2007)

I think you make some of the most desirerable necks out there. :bow:


----------



## skelf (Jun 26, 2006)

Thanks Mr Green.
I try to get a complete package with regard to the woods so every thing ties in as much as possible.

Some more work done on the headless. The ramp is now in and the ABM hardware sorted out.


----------



## skelf (Jun 26, 2006)

Most of the shaping now done on the headless.


----------



## skelf (Jun 26, 2006)

Most of the wood work done on the Harlot fretless.


----------



## skelf (Jun 26, 2006)

I have just finished putting on the stain on the Harlot fretless.



















Not the best pics but you get the idea.


----------



## skelf (Jun 26, 2006)

A fair bit done over the last few days.

Skelf bass with mac ebony top shaped.

















First J Type on the way as well.


----------



## oddio (Feb 26, 2006)

That mac ebony top looks amazing! Beautiful work!


----------



## hammer744 (Feb 4, 2006)

The finish on the Harlot fretless is amazing - awesome work!


----------



## skelf (Jun 26, 2006)

My picture does not do the Ebony justice it is much better in the flesh.
Here are a few new pics of 2 of the basses being sprayed at the moment.


----------



## hammer744 (Feb 4, 2006)

Damn!


----------



## skelf (Jun 26, 2006)

A couple more have now hit the spray booth.
Both have had a couple of coats useful to seal the wood and show up anything I have missed when sanding them.


----------



## skelf (Jun 26, 2006)

A couple of shots of the Amboyna burl with daylight it is actually not raining today.


----------



## skelf (Jun 26, 2006)

This one ready for delivery.
Harlot S Type single cut.
The spec for this one. 

Top and back Black Heart Sassafras. 
Body core Hondo Mahogany with black contrast veneer. 
Neck 7 piece Flame Sycamore/Mac Ebony. Sassafras headplate Mac ebony backplate ,heel and control cavity cover. 
Fingerboard Mac Ebony. 
Hardware the usual ACG spec in black. 
ACG filter pre-amp. 
ACG pickups model RFB in the bridge and a FB in the neck with coil switching.


----------



## Greenman (Feb 18, 2007)

skelf said:


> Body core Hondo Mahogany with black contrast veneer.


Sweet as always.


----------



## skelf (Jun 26, 2006)

Thanks Mr Green.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

skelf said:


> Thanks Greenman.
> Don't know if the lean bit is entirely true.
> 
> I will be over in Toronto sometime in September so *I will be looking for some wood suppliers in that part of the world. If you have any suggestions of where to look it would be appreciated.*Alan


I was looking at the fantastic guitars you are building and noticed this post.

Firstly, and very importantantly, my congratulations. I have immense admiration for your work.

I once had a a small (hobby) cabinet shop and used a lot of exotic woods. There is a an excellent supplier of fine wood in Cambridge (about 100 Km WEST of Toronto and only minutes from the main hiway ...the 401) called *A&M Woods. *The owner is Andrew Poynter. I'll see if he has a website and post a link.

(edit) Found a link:

http://www.amwoodinc.com/

Hope you enjoy your time in Canada.

Dave


----------



## Greenman (Feb 18, 2007)

skelf said:


> Thanks Greenman.
> Don't know if the lean bit is entirely true.
> 
> I will be over in Toronto sometime in September so I will be looking for some wood suppliers in that part of the world. If you have any suggestions of where to look it would be appreciated.
> Alan


I don't have any good wood sources other then you already know. I might be able to get you a good deal on some 2x8x10 presure treated spruce or some 12mm oriented strand board. :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## skelf (Jun 26, 2006)

Thanks for the link if I get a chance I might go and take a look.
Mr Green tempting but maybe not this time:smile:

This is my first left hander which went pretty well. Struggled a bit with the set up as I really can't play left handed so I will wait and see how it works out when it is picked up.


The spec.
Amboyna Burl front and back with a Black Limba body core with black veneer contrast line. 
Neck will be a Bubinga/Wenge 7 piece with Amboyne head-plate,back-plate with contrast veneer Mac ebony heel.
Fingerboard Acrylic Impregnated Wenge from Gallery Hardwoods. 
Hardware in black. 
Hipshot Type A. 
Hipshot Ultralites. 
Schaller Straplocks. 
2 ACG custom wound RFB humbuckers with coil switching option. 
ACG filter pre-amp. with 18 volt option.
Finish 60% lacquer on the body and headstock 20% on the neck.


----------



## skelf (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## skelf (Jun 26, 2006)

Another one just about ready just the set up to do but I am really tired so it will wait until tomorrow.

Body core Black Limba with quilt maple back and front black accent veneer and ebony centre line. 
Neck Flame sycamore/wenge 5 piece with an Acrylic impregnated Purpleheart finger board with black semi-tone markers. Quilt headplate,backplate and heel all with black accent veneer. 
Hardware in black. 
Hipshot Type A. Ultralite tuners. Schaller Straploks. 
ACG Fatbas humbuckers. 
ACG filter pre-amp 18 volt. 
Finish. Trans blue/purple.


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Outstanding!!!
Bev


----------



## skelf (Jun 26, 2006)

Just made a start on this bass a Recurve Single Cut 6 fretless.

Spec
Top will be cocobolo with a black limba body purpleheart contrast veneer.
7 piece neck maple/bubinga with a mac ebony centre.
Another cracking Spalted Maple acrylic impregnated fretboard from Larry at Gallery.
Hipshot hardware.
ACG FB pickups along with the ACG filter pre-amp.


----------



## skelf (Jun 26, 2006)

Just got this one picked up yesterday.

Body core White Limba top and back Flame Redwood black veneer accent line. 
Neck Mac ebony/bubinga. 
Fingerboard Acrylic Impregnated Spalted/Flame Maple. 
Ramp Redwood and White LImba with black accent veneer incorporating 2 ACG FB pickups with coil switching. 

Black Hardware. 
ABM headless unit. 
ACG filter based pre-amp. 
East low battery indicator. 
Tuned E to E same as a guitar. 
Finish 60/20


----------



## bluecoyote (May 18, 2007)

I though the blue one was beautiful ... but this one is stunning! A work of art!


----------



## Greenman (Feb 18, 2007)

Alan whats on the cavity cover? some type of input/output?


----------



## skelf (Jun 26, 2006)

Hi
It is a low battery indicator it was a very late addition.
I was not prepared to drill a new hole through the front of the bass as it had all ready been sprayed I did not want to risk chipping the finish so it went on the control cavity cover. If it had caused a problem then I would only have to re-spray the cover. As it was it went well.

Thanks Mr Blue appreciated.
Alan


----------



## skelf (Jun 26, 2006)

Hi
A few more shoots of work on the basses in this batch.
This bass is no light weight but I am expecting it to sound huge.
Mac ebony top/sycamore/wenge/sycamore/wenge.


----------



## skelf (Jun 26, 2006)

A bit done on the Cocobolo today just some routing done for the control cavity and battery box along with the round over.
Alan


----------



## Greenman (Feb 18, 2007)

skelf said:


> Hi
> A few more shoots of work on the basses in this batch.
> This bass is no light weight but I am expecting it to sound huge.
> Mac ebony top/sycamore/wenge/sycamore/wenge.


Nothing better then good wood. lofu


----------



## skelf (Jun 26, 2006)

It certainly helps no argument there.
Alan


----------



## skelf (Jun 26, 2006)

Thought this might be of interest.


The spec on this one. 
Thru neck wenge/maple 7 piece. 
African Ebony fingerboard 
Top Claro walnut with swamp ash body wings and black veneer accent lines. 
Hipshot hardware in black. 
ACG FB pickups with coil tapping. 
ACG EQ01 filter pre-amp with 18 volt supply. 
East low battery indicator. 
SIT strings.


----------



## skelf (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Wow, that's gorgeous!


----------



## skelf (Jun 26, 2006)

Many thanks.

Just got this one finished and of to it's new home in the US.

One piece Amboyna Burl with sapwood front and back with a Mahogany core and black accent veneers.
Maple/wenge 5 piece neck with an excellent Acrylic impregnated spalted Maple fingerboard supplied By Larry at Gallery.
ACG FB pickups with coil switching.
ACG filter pre-amp with 18 volt option.
Finish 60/20


----------



## skelf (Jun 26, 2006)




----------

